# Nik Plug in issue



## Sam (Nov 24, 2013)

I have been poking around with LR settings etc trying maximize performance and checking various tasks.
I have been successful with the help of Selwin in the performance forum.  

One issue I now see (don't know how long it's existed) is that if I open a Nik plug-in from LR, process an image and save back to 
LR I seem to be able to set the file type but the color space and bit depth. It will default to srgb 8 bit and I can't change this in the LR
preferences?

If perform the same operation from CS6 it saves the image as a tiff pro photo 16 bit file, as I want.

Any thoughts on this?? Am I forced to send a image from LR to CS6 to use the NIK plug-in and then save to a LR catalog location then import to LR?

Sam


----------



## Selwin (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Sam, you certainly should not have to make a round trip via CS6 to get the bit depth and color space that you wish. I can have a look tonight in my own Nik version which settings could be involved in this issue, I can't do that now because I'm on the road. I do assume that you've checked your Preferences, "External Editing" tab? Is there anything in there about Nik? Click the "Preset" drop down box in the "Additional External Editor" to see what's in there too.

I'm afraid this is all I can produce from memory. Chances are that others come to help before I can revisit, but that can only be a good thing 

Edit: IIRC there isn't much you can set in Nik modules. If there's nothing from Nik in your External Editing tab, then you could force the Nik App to do what you want. To do this, you'll need to add a new preset, look up de App in the dialog and fill in the file settings.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 24, 2013)

Sam, 
You need to make these changes permanent in LR preferences.  Choose ea, ch Nik Plugin preset from the Preset dropDownList Box.  Change the ColorSpace, BitDepth and anything else  and then the Preset in the DDLB shows "(edited)".  Click again to open the DDLB and choose "Update..."   You'll need to do this for each Nik External Editor Preset.


----------



## Sam (Nov 24, 2013)

Cletus!!!

You the man for today!!

I know where the preferences are, and I did try to change them, but couldn't figure
out how to save the preference changes!! 

I will color myself dumb. 

Sam


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 24, 2013)

Sam,

No need to feel dumb. That is one of the most non-intuitive aspects of LR's interface.


----------



## Selwin (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes, that's exactly what I meant. Thank you Cletus for adding the screen shot to make it easy for Sam


----------



## davidedric (Nov 25, 2013)

+1 for the dumb queue!   I couldn't find out how to make them persist, either.   It certainly isn't intuitive.

And for the extra-dumb like me, the Drop Down List (DDL) is accessed by clicking the little arrow to the right of the Preset box in the Additional External Editor panel 

Thanks,

Dave


----------

